# Northern dales



## rideswithmoobs (16 Jul 2016)

Anyone done the Northern Dales starting from Arnside Hostel ?


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Jul 2016)

Care to be more specific?
Through Arnside, round Lakes, across to Pennines and up across Dales


----------



## rideswithmoobs (21 Jul 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Care to be more specific?
> Through Arnside, round Lakes, across to Pennines and up across Dales



Found it on Audax UK website in September I believe. It's 5 Mile from my house which is reason for asking.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Jul 2016)

Northern Dales Audax - 4 Sep
Trip from 2014
"Lovely route: couple of big climbs, over Ribblehead and Tanhill"


----------



## rideswithmoobs (21 Jul 2016)

Ajax Bay said:


> Northern Dales Audax - 4 Sep
> Trip from 2014
> "Lovely route: couple of big climbs, over Ribblehead and Tanhill"



That's the one. Thank you


----------

